# Magic Spells to help me pass my driving test?



## Titania (Nov 1, 2002)

Hello,

Does anyone know of any magic spells that would help me pass my driving test on Thursday? I am so nervous and am of the opinion that only some good white magic and divine intervention would help at this stage!

Any help would be gratefully received, thank you!

Titania


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Don't they automatically let everyone pass in the UK? I hear a lot of people drive on the wrong side of the road over there! Just kidding. Good luck on your test!

“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

First advice on passing your driving test: Remember to leave your white cane at home in the closet. It's a dead give away!
Remain calm no matter what the sheet metal on the fenders are doing (crumpling, scraping, going "Boing!") It's only metal and paint, it can be fixed.
Remember, getting a driver's license is a very common (therefore attainable thing)all sorts of drunks, mental incompetants, emotional train-wrecks have them, so why shouldn't you?
Think POSITIVELY!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

I dunno about ones to help you pass... You could see if you can find one to help you be fresh and ready and concentrating...

---A Vampyre Laydee--- "My BITE is worse than my signature!"


----------

